# Trailer Ramps, help deciding movable/removable or permanent



## SFgirl (Jan 8, 2021)

What kind of ramp do you use? I have a step up and am looking into a portable ramp. Thank you!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a very useable portable ramp, I just toss it in the back of the truck when not in use. I did at one time have a post up about how to make it, get back to me if you are interested, this is an old thread and we are supposed to start new ones.

_Moderators Note.. we have created a new thread as this is a topic many are interested in..._


----------



## elpinkston (12 mo ago)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I have a very useable portable ramp, I just toss it in the back of the truck when not in use. I did at one time have a post up about how to make it, get back to me if you are interested, this is an old thread and we are supposed to start new ones.
> 
> _Moderators Note.. we have created a new thread as this is a topic many are interested in..._
> What is the new thread? I cant find the older thread where whisperbaby22 talks about how they built their ramp.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, that was years ago, probably buried somewhere. But I still use my original ramp all the time, if there was an emergency and I needed to move fast I can just slam the door on my step up, if my horse was sore and could not step up, I could use the ramp. For me, it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## elpinkston (12 mo ago)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, that was years ago, probably buried somewhere. But I still use my original ramp all the time, if there was an emergency and I needed to move fast I can just slam the door on my step up, if my horse was sore and could not step up, I could use the ramp. For me, it's the best of both worlds.


Do you still have pictures of your ramp and how you made it?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

My LQ horse trailer came with out a ramp but, has a pretty high step up to get in the trailer as well as to the tack. The top saddle rack is a reach from the ground. I've decided to build a ramp very similar to to the ones that are put on at the factory. I priced several on the internet and they start at $1500 and you install. I've priced the aluminum square tube and ramp floor material and Materials are only around $300. It will have to have the rectangular square tube welded together and it will be bolted on to where the existing rubber bumper is. I just drew up the plans last week and will start fabrication next week weather permitting. I take picture and post when I start..


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ksbowman said:


> I've priced the aluminum square tube and ramp floor material and Materials are only around $300. It will have to have the rectangular square tube welded together
> I take picture and post when I start..


...with the price of metal lately I'm very surprised that is all the materials will cost.

When you start your project can you _please start a new thread _so I for one not miss it...
I would love to follow along your project.
Thanks.
🐴


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes, I certainly will. I wasn't sure if a build along would be allowed here but, if it is I certainly will do a thread on it.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, I have the ramp right here. I will get some photos up, but basically it is some kind of insulation - cheap, easy to do, and to do it now I can't imagine it would cost more than a few hundred dollars. I'm going to have to try to figure out what the insulation is, I made this so long ago, but the cost is the insulation, duct tape, old sheet to wrap it in, and an old horse blanket.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, I have the ramp right here. I will get some photos up, but basically it is some kind of insulation - cheap, easy to do, and to do it now I can't imagine it would cost more than a few hundred dollars. I'm going to have to try to figure out what the insulation is, I made this so long ago, but the cost is the insulation, duct tape, old sheet to wrap it in, and an old horse blanket.


I found your description from a post in January 2013 and you mention it being over 10 years old in that post - so clearly your original post really is lost in the mists of time, and I'd _love_ to see pictures & get more information! The fact that you can pick it up to move it sounds great for something I'd like to have on hand but stashed somewhere in case we need to move an injured horse etc. And clearly it's extremely durable.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, it's crazy how long this thing has lasted. It's going to be too windy to ride tomorrow, I will get started on getting some info up. Thanks for being interested!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, here is the insulation. I figured it would have gone up in price, but it really has. Best to figure out how much you are going to need before buying anything.

It's 4x8 foam insulation. Big box stores here in my area carry it. It's best to get wider sheets like this. As you can see, I squeeze this as hard as I can and there is no give.

This sheet has a hunk cut off, so it's about 4x6 and weighs maybe a pound or two. The other expense will be duct tape. I figure my ramp has lasted because I sprung for the heavy duty stuff and lots of it. 

The idea is to start at the top of what you want to build and go down from there. I just went with 4' wide, but if you need 6 or even 8' you can go with that. I think I'm going to have to draw up plans so you can figure out if this will work for you. I will get to this as I can, thanks!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, let me get at this. This chart shows how the cut panels will look like from the side. Start with the top panel, a foot wide, and cut the next panel a bit longer. You can make the ramp as steep or shallow as you need. Wrap the first two panels together and wrap each panel individually as you go along. There will be a lot of torque, so really wrap it good.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is my ramp up against the trailer so you can get the perspective. Mine is 4'wide, and a bit on the steep side. When you have it about where you need it, you will have to wrap it in a old sheet. Bits will come off, especially right in the center where your horses step. I re wrap it probably every 6 months as the sheet needs. I just toss any pieces when I re wrap. After a time the ramp will get to where not much comes off. I at one point put an extra layer on the bottom from compression. The last part is to use an old horse blanket.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is the beauty of it, this is my handy dandy custom trailer, I load up in the back, drag the ramp around to unload from the escape door. Other that that it is tossed in the back of the truck. I'm an old woman, and I just angle the ramp against the bed and push it in. Lots easier on me that dealing with a real ramp. 

If there are any questions let me know, thanks.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I may have read too quickly so I apologize if I missed it but how much would your ramp weigh, Whisperbaby?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> Yes, I certainly will. I wasn't sure if a build along would be allowed here but, if it is I certainly will do a thread on it.


Me too! I want one for my 4 horse. It has no ramp and I can't get into it without a step or ramp. I use my 2 stepper mounting block for the tack rooms but have had to refresh everyone on self loading because I can't haul my poor worn out knees up into the actual horse compartment anymore. I need the ramp more than the horses do.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Me too! I want one for my 4 horse. It has no ramp and I can't get into it without a step or ramp. I use my 2 stepper mounting block for the tack rooms but have had to refresh everyone on self loading because I can't haul my poor worn out knees up into the actual horse compartment anymore. I need the ramp more than the horses do.


 I drew up plans, cut material and am getting the frame work welded up now. I'll post a build along next week. I ordered my hinges, springs and latches and they should all be here in a couple days. I think you'll like it and the total price when I have it all together. It will be on it's own thread but, you'll recognize it as a ramp build along.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is this what you used?

















https://www.lowes.com/pd/Insulfoam-Common-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-Actual-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-1-R-7-7-Faced-Polystyrene-Garage-Door-Foam-Board-Insulation/3014190


I have this in my uninsulated garage door to get some "R-value" going and save a bit when A/C is on working inside...
So you are telling me that that rigid foam board insulation supports the weight of a 1000 animal with very minimal framing underneath it you can easily lift and carry?
It didn't crack or cave/bend?
_I am amazed...._
🐴....


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's the stuff. And yea, I am amazed too!

OK, I just weighed it on my bathroom scale, and if it is correct, the ramp weighs 18 pounds. Sounds about right.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I’m liking that weight Whisperbaby — I literally can handle that. _Thank you._


----------

